# Berechnung der SiFuen mit Sistema o.Ä.



## element. (3 März 2011)

Liebe Kollegen,

wer kann Sistema bedienen und wie habt ihr das gelernt?

Das Kochbuch hilft mir nicht weiter. Alle 5 Zeilen treten Fragen auf, die ich nicht beantworten kann. 

In allgemeinen Beispielen (nicht die von Sistema) ist immer nur ein Sicherheitsschalter, ein Sicherheitsschaltgerät und ein Aktor verwendet. 
Ich habe jetzt 4 Türschalter (2kan. selbstüberwachend PSEN code), 3 Not-Halt-Taster (2kan. elektromechanisch) und ein Sicherheitsschaltgerät mit Kontakterweiterungsmodul. Technische und sicherheitsrelevante Daten habe ich zusammengeschrieben, wie kann ich jetzt lernen, wie das in Sistema aussehen muss?

Ich hab mir auch schon PASCAL von Pilz angesehn, dort kann man ja toll den tatsächlichen Türschaltertyp reinziehen aber dann gibt es keine konventionellen elektromechanischen Not-Halt, und erst recht keine Siemens-Bibliotheken.

"Können Bauteilfehler ausgeschlossen werden?" - woher weiß ich sowas? MTTFd?

"Bleibt die SiFu bei Bauteilfehler erhalten?" - woher weiß ich sowas? nur Kat.4?

danke.


----------



## Aventinus (3 März 2011)

Da sind doch Beispiele dabei...

Ausserdem musst du pro Sicherheitsfunktion eine Berechnung anstellen.

Also 1 Not-Halt-Taster, 1 Sicherheitsrelais (oder -steuerung) und 1 Abschaltung dazu.

Und das ganze für jede relevante Kombination.

So glaub ich müsste das laufen. (keine Gewähr)


----------



## element. (3 März 2011)

Das Beispiel 29 kommt noch am ehesten hin (3x Not-Halt zweikanalig in Reihe, Sicherheitsschaltgerät, 2 Lastschütze in Reihe, mit Rückführkreis).
Allerdings fehlen die Türschalter, bei denen im Normalfall angenommen werden muss, dass das Öffnen mehrer Türen einen Fehler verdecken kann - nicht jedoch in meinem Fall, da das bei den Psen Code eben nicht passieren kann. 

Versuch 17 ist auch ähnlich, hat aber für jedes Subsystem ein eigenes Sicherheitsschaltgerät, ich hab nur eines für alle zusammen.

Welche Kombinationen relevant sind ist auch so eine Sache, sicher nicht alle möglichen.


----------



## Tommi (3 März 2011)

Hallo,

schau Dir doch mal in dem BGIA-Report die *Seiten* 29 und 30 an.
Vielleicht hilft das weiter.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## element. (3 März 2011)

Hallo Tommi,
wenn ich die genannten Seiten richtig verstehe, kann ich meine ganzen Türschalter zu einem Block zusammenfassen, meine ganzen Not-Halt-Taster, meine 4 Motoren. Ein Entlüftungsventil mit 2x Enable-Eingang habe ich auch noch am PNOZ angeschlossen.

In Sistema wäre ich dann so weit:

-SF NotHalt
--SB Schlagtaster (3 Stück in Reihe)
---CH Kanal1
----BL Öffnerkontakt1
---CH Kanal2
----BL Öffnerkontakt2
--SB Logik Pnoz
--SB Aktoren
---CH Kanal1
----BL Schütz Q1
----BL Entlüftung EN1
---CH Kanal2
----BL Schütz Q2
----BL Entlüftung EN2

-SF Türen
--SB Türschalter (5 Stück in Reihe)
---CH Kanal1
----BL Öffnerkontakt??? (Elektronik)
---CH Kanal2
----BL Öffnerkontakt??? (Elektronik)
--SB Logik Pnoz
--SB Aktoren
---CH Kanal1
----BL Schütz Q1
----BL Entlüftung EN1
---CH Kanal2
----BL Schütz Q2
----BL Entlüftung EN2


Das heißt auch, in beiden SF-Zweigen kommen dieselben Logikbausteine und Leistungsschaltgeräte vor - das gehört also so?


----------



## Tommi (3 März 2011)

element. schrieb:


> das gehört also so?


 
Hallo element.,

also Dir geht's wie mir, learning by doing.

Aber ich denke, "das gehört so ". Steht da doch. Woran sollen
wir uns denn sonst orientieren?

Ich habe jetzt noch nicht geschaut, ob's im Forum da noch andere
Threads gibt oder ob es andere Erfahrungen gibt.

Packst Du zu viele SB's, Blöcke, Elemente in Deine Sicherheitsfunktion,
kommst Du nie auf den geforderten PL, da ist ganz schnell Schicht im Schacht.

Also ich würde es so oder so ähnlich machen!


Jetzt habe ich auch nochmal eine Anmerkung:

Es wird immer von Sensor, Logik, Aktor gesprochen.

Es müsste doch Sensor, Logik, Stellglied heißen.
Der Aktor ist doch der "böse" Motor, der hat doch in
der SF nichts zu suchen. Und das Schütz ist das Stellglied,
das hat mein Lehrmeister mir gelernt . 

Das heißt, Deine Entlüftung könntest Du da rausnehmen.
Das ist meine Meinung, was sagst Du dazu?

Zum Thema Bilbliotheken: 
Ich denke, Du kennst die Sistema Bibliotheken im Internet, oder?

http://www.dguv.de/ifa/de/pra/softwa/sistema/bibliotheken/index.jsp

Siemens hat eine eigene Software zum Thema, da sollen
die Werte drin sein.
http://www.automation.siemens.com/m...it/safety-evaluation-tool/Seiten/Default.aspx

Und dann noch dieser Link zu Siemens...

http://support.automation.siemens.c...=cseus&aktprim=0&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW

Aussage: MTTFd = 2 * MTBF

Viel Erfolg!!

Gruß
Tommi:s12:


----------



## Michel1001 (3 März 2011)

Also, ich denke auch learnig by doing ist ein guter Einstieg. Wenn Du dich dann etwas in das Thema einigearbeitet hast, besuche doch mal ein entsprechendes Seminar. Sowas ist zwar nicht ganz billig, aber ich bin, als ich im Dezember ein Seminar bei der IFA besucht habe, ganz gut mitgekommen. Obwohl ich kein Elektrotechniker bin.

Meine Erfahrung zeigt auch, dass viele Maschinenhersteller das Thema schlicht weg ignorieren. Wir erstellen Risikobeurteilungen und definieren dabei den PLr. Leider hören wir nur selten etwas von den Ergebnissen einer Nachweisrechnung. Drum sage ich, do it!

Hast Du denn Zugang zu den entsprechenden MTTF (MTBF)-Werten? Ich spreche hier von Bauteilen, für die es keine Sistema-Bibliothek gibt.

Grüße
Michael


----------



## Safety (4 März 2011)

Hallo,
leider verfolge ich immer wieder dass dieses Thema auf die leichte Schulter genommen wird und die Sistema als alleiniges Tool und quasi Normenumsetzung gesehen wird, dies ist in keinem Fall so. Ob man die Norm bzw. Normen einfach selbst lernen und umsetzen kann muss man selbst beurteilen. Am Wochenende werde ich Dir mal versuchen ein paar Sachverhalte näher zubringen. Aber vorweg eine Sicherheitsfunktion besteht nicht nur aus MTTFd und DCavg usw. hier spielen einige Normen zusammen nicht nur DIN EN ISO 13849-1 und -2 oder die 62061.


----------



## Tommi (4 März 2011)

Guten Morgen Dieter,

das wäre super, schönen Tag.

Tommi


----------



## element. (4 März 2011)

Guten Morgen,

Tommi: Danke für deine Antwort und den Link zu den Bibs, kannte ich noch nicht. Das große S macht natürlich wieder nicht mit :sb6:

Michel: Ich hab irgendwo so eine Tabelle, welche MTTFd man für Standardbauteile annehmen darf. zB Lastschütz 2.000.000. Ich glaub die ist aus der 13849, die mich der Chef hoffentlich ENDLICH anschaffen lässt.

Safety: Danke, bin voller Erwartung


----------



## Michel1001 (4 März 2011)

Hallo element,
Danke, die Tabelle kenne ich, befindet sich im Anhang C der Norm. 

Safety: Bin auch für Infos aller Art dankbar.

Grüße, Michael


----------



## Safety (4 März 2011)

Hallo,
ich werde noch mal versuchen zu erklären wie man zur Sicherheitsfunktion kommt und dann auf die SF eingehen. 


Also Risikobeurteilung nach DIN EN ISO 12100 (neue Norm ersetzt die 12100-1 und -2 und 14121-1)

Festlegen der Grenzen der Maschine
Identifizieren der Gefährdungen
Risikoeinschätzung 
Risikobewertung
Ist eine Risikominderung nach DIN EN ISO 12100 nötig, da iterativer Prozess, wurde das Risiko hinreichen gemindert. 
Also an diesem Punkt kommen wir zur Entscheidung es ist eine Risikominderung nötig.


Risikominderung nach DIN EN 12100 Abschnitt 6

Schritt 1: inhärent sicherer Konstruktion 
Schritt 2: technische Schutzmaßnahme
Schritt 3: Benutzerinformation über Restrisiken
Bei Schritt 2 kommt die DIN EN ISO 13849-1 und -2 ins Spiel.
Iterativer Prozess der Gestaltung der sicherheitsbezogenen Teile der Steuerung (SRP/CS)
Jetzt beginnt das Sicherheitskonzept, also in Deinem Fall hat man festgestellt dass eine inhärent sichere Konstruktion nicht möglich bzw. nicht wirtschaftlich und hat als Sicherheitskonzept sich entschlossen eine trennende Schutzeinrichtung als Sicherheitsfunktion zunehmen DIN EN 953 und DIN EN 13857. Da aber ein Zugang zur Maschine nötig ist habt Ihr euch entschlossen Türen und Klappen an die Maschine zu bauen DIN EN 953 und DIN EN 13857. Jetzt müssen wir aber die Sicherheitsfunktion verriegelte trennende Schutzeinrichtung in Verbindung mit einem Verriegelungsschalter DIN EN 1088, BGI575, BGI670, DIN EN 13855 (nachfolge Norm der DIN EN 999), verwirklichen da wir ja beim öffnen der Tür die gefährlichen Bewegungen beenden und auch den Wiederanlauf verhindern müssen. Also müssen wir den iterativen Prozess der DIN EN ISO 13849-1:


Identifizieren der notwendigen Sicherheitsfunktionen
die durch die sicherheitsbezogenen Teile der Steuerung ausgeführt werden.

Für jede Sicherheitsfunktion die geforderten Eigenschaften festlegen
Bestimmen des erforderlichen Performance Levels PLr
Gestaltung und technische Realisierung der Sicherheitsfunktion:
Identifizieren der sicherheitsbezogenen Teile der Steuerung (SRP/CS), welche die Sicherheitsfunktion ausführen

Ermittlung des Performance Levels PL der
Sicherheitsfunktion unter Berücksichtigung der Kategorie, der MTTFd, des DCavg und des CCF der SRP/CS

Verifikation PL>= PLr
Validierung:
Sind alle Anforderungen erreicht worden?

Was bedeutet dies für Dich du musst die SF Identifizieren und die Spezifikation festlegen.
Was willst Du erreiche mit der SF, Stillsetzen der gefahrbringenden Bewegungen, STO - sicher abgeschaltetes Moment. Unverzügliches Abschalten STO, Stopp-Kategorie 0 nach DIN EN 60204-1. 
Eigenschaften festlegen, Unter Anwendung DIN EN ISO 13855 Abschnitt 9 ist sichergestellt, dass beim Öffnen einer der verriegelten trennenden Schutzeinrichtungen kein Gefährdungsbereich erreicht werden kann, bevor die Maschinenbewegungen gestoppt sind. 

Jetzt kommt Bestimmung des PLr DIN EN ISO 13849-1 Anhang A Risikograph
Was macht man da? Eine Einschätzung der nötigen Risikominderung und Sollwert der SF.

Bestimmung der Kategorie z.B. Anhand des Säulendigramms und Anwendung des Anhang B sicherheitsbezogenes Blockdiagramm der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 und dann geht es in die technische Realisierung. 

Also was für einen PLr hast Du? Die erste Antwort die ich brauche, dann machen wir weiter!
Wie sieht deine SF aus. Was willst Du abschalten. 

Also nun bist Du dran dann machen wir weiter.

Ich denke die Antwort nach einem Selbststudium wird jetzt auch klarer!?


----------



## Tommi (5 März 2011)

Safety schrieb:


> ...dass dieses Thema auf die leichte Schulter genommen wird...


 
Hallo zusammen,

es ist absolut richtig, daß man das Thema ganzheitlich angehen muss
und Sistema nur ein Baustein des Ganzen ist.

Aber die Kollegen die sich hier einer Web.-Diskussion stellen, nehmen es sicher *nicht* auf die leichte Schulter. 
Das tun die, die sich nicht melden oder ganz drauf pfeifen oder sogar
die Kollegen, die sich drum kümmern, verhöhnen (nicht hier im Forum)! :wink:

Die Komplexität der Risikobeurteilung nach Maschinenrichtlinie ist schwer zu überschauen, wenn man sich nicht täglich damit beschäftigt. Das stellt _Safety_ hier eindrucksvoll dar.

Insbesondere weil am Start des Ganzen noch andere
Beteiligte (z.B. Mechanikkonstrukteure) stehen, die sich in der Regel
noch weniger drum kümmern :evil:.

In diesem Sinne, immer weitermachen...:s12:s12:

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (5 März 2011)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> leider verfolge ich immer wieder dass dieses Thema auf die leichte Schulter genommen wird und die Sistema als alleiniges Tool und quasi Normenumsetzung gesehen wird, dies ist in keinem Fall so. Ob man die Norm bzw. Normen einfach selbst lernen und umsetzen kann muss man selbst beurteilen. Am Wochenende werde ich Dir mal versuchen ein paar Sachverhalte näher zubringen. Aber vorweg eine Sicherheitsfunktion besteht nicht nur aus MTTFd und DCavg usw. hier spielen einige Normen zusammen nicht nur DIN EN ISO 13849-1 und -2 oder die 62061.



Hallo Tommi,
ich habe dies nicht auf die Person bezogen sondern auf die Tatsache das man nicht die Norm bzw. den Gesamtrahmen der Normen mit der Sistema umsetzen kann. Wenn ich so denken würde hätte ich nicht schon soviel Zeit hier verbracht. Aber um dem Kollegen weiter helfen zu können muss er jetzt mal was schreiben.


----------



## Tommi (5 März 2011)

Safety schrieb:


> Wenn ich so denken würde hätte ich nicht schon soviel Zeit hier verbracht.


 
Hallo Safety, 

ich denke, das weiß jeder im Forum!
Ich wollte verhindern, daß sich ein Themenstarter mal so fühlt.

Gruß und schönen Sonntag
Tommi


----------



## Andreas Koenig (9 März 2011)

In der SISTEMA-Software sind die entsprechenden Werte, die man aufgrund "guter Ingenieurpraxis" annehmen kann direkt hinterlegt, man kann die aus einer Tabelle abrufen, nur sind die bis auf die üblichen 150 Jahre Mttdf für Hydraulikkomponenten in den meisten Fällen unbrauchbar, weil Du bei der Berechnung immer zu dem Ergebnis kommst, dass Deine Steuerung unsicher ist. Besonder krass ist der Effekt bei Pneumaitk, wo handelsübloiche Betätigungsventile bis zum 10fachen des angegebenen B10 für "gute Ingenieurpraxis" bringen. 

Zum Thema Berechung ohne Sistema fällt mir vor allem ein auch in dem BGIA-Leitfaden beschriebenes Verfahren ein, wo man allein aufgrund der Anzahl verketteter Komponenten mit gleichen PL auf den Gesamt-PL schließt.  Das mag in vielen Fällen ausreichen. Die vorgeschriebenen Berechungen zu fuß/Excel zu machen stelle ich mir kompliziert vor.


----------



## Safety (9 März 2011)

Hallo,
die Anwendung des *C.2 Verfahren guter ingenieurmäßiger Praxis setzt laut Norm aber einiges voraus. *
a) Der Hersteller des Bauteils bestätigt die Verwendung von grundlegenden und bewährten Sicherheitsprinzipien nach ISO 13849-2:2003 oder der entsprechenden Norm (siehe Tabelle C.1) für die Konstruktion des Bauteils (Bestätigung im Datenblatt des Bauteils).
ANMERKUNG Diese Information kann im Datenblatt des Bauteilherstellers gefunden werden.
b) Der Hersteller des Bauteils beschreibt die geeignete Anwendung und Betriebsbedingungen für den Anwender.
C) Der Hersteller des SRPICS erfüllt die grundlegenden und bewährten Sicherheitsprinzipien nach ISO 13849-2:2003, für die lmplementierung und den Betrieb des Bauteils.


----------



## Tommi (9 März 2011)

Andreas Koenig schrieb:


> 150 Jahre Mttdf für Hydraulikkomponenten


 
Hallo,

weiß eigentlich jemand, wer diesen Wert festgelegt hat?
Ich finde ihn viel zu hoch, bei den Fehlermöglichkeiten,
die es bei Hydrauliksystemen gibt (schmutziges Öl, hartes Schalten).
Die Hydrauliker haben mindestens so viel Schwierigkeiten
mit ihren Systemen wie "wir" in der Elektrotechnik und trotzdem
bekommen die diesen hohen "Pauschalwert" zugeteilt. 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (9 März 2011)

Hallo,
von der BG ermittelt z.B. hier http://www.dguv.de/ifa/de/pub/rep/pdf/rep04/biar0604/Rep6_04.pdf
aber man muss hier aufpassen und diese Werte von 150 Jahren MTTFd nur anwenden wenn auch die technischen Daten genau eingehalten werden. Filter und Temperatur usw. und man beachte auch die Datenblätter sehr genau da steht nämlich auch das bei häufigen Betätigungen nachgefragt werden muss. 

Also die meisten Ventilhersteller nehmen den Wert aus der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 
150 Jahre MTTFd und bestätigen die Anwendung der Grundlegenden und Bewährten Sicherheitsprinzipien. Und beschreiben dann genau den Anwendungsfall und die Einsatzbedingungen .


----------



## Tommi (9 März 2011)

Also ich finde, diese ganzen Bedingungen der Norm können in der Praxis gar nicht eingehalten werden. Es gibt ja auch alle möglichen verschiedenen Hydraulikbauteile und die Komplexität steigt.

Naja, ich kann es nicht ändern.

Schönen Abend

Tommi

Ach ja, danke für den Link...


----------



## Safety (10 März 2011)

> Also ich finde, diese ganzen Bedingungen der Norm können in der Praxis  gar nicht eingehalten werden. Es gibt ja auch alle möglichen  verschiedenen Hydraulikbauteile und die Komplexität steigt.
> 
> Naja, ich kann es nicht ändern.



 Hallo Tommi,
  warum sollte dies so sein, die Hydraulischen und auch Pneumatischen Gefährdungsstellen weisen ein Risiko auf welches oft nicht geringer ist als dass von Elektrisch Angetriebenen Motoren. Ist ein Umrichter mit STO weniger komplex? Die Fluidtechnik hat man lange Jahre einfach unter den Tisch fallen lassen und die Elektrik hoch sicher gestaltet, nun merkt man *huch* da sind ja Gefährdungen die mit höheren Kategorien gemindert werden müssen. Also eine sichere Hydraulik ist sehr wohl möglich und es gibt da einige Beispiele. 
  Die Elektrofraktion war hier schon sehr viel weiter! 
    Das alles kocht jetzt hoch da man endlich beginnt eine Risikobeurteilung zumachen und dann eben diese Gefährdungen findet. Und dann setzt man sich hin und will mit der Sistema eine Architektur von z.B. Kategorie 3 eingeben hat aber nur einen Kanal, sprich ein Ventil. Geht nicht! Was denkst Du wie oft ich schon solche Diskusionen geführt habe, die Elektriker sagen wir sind Grün dann kommt der Fluidtechniker mit seiner maximalen Kategorie 1 und sagt das haben wir schon immer so gemacht. Dann komme ich und muss Ihm sagen dann war das schon immer falsch, denn in der EN 954-1 war dies auch schon gefordert.


----------



## Tommi (10 März 2011)

Guten Morgen, Dieter,

genau, und dann geben sich die Hydrauliker einfach 150 Jahre,
alles ist gut und die Elektriker können sich weiter Gedanken machen.

So kommt das rüber. Im "Kleingedruckten" der Norm stehen zwar alle
möglichen Bedingungen, aber wer liesst die schon außer Dir ,
geschweige denn, wer kann sie einhalten.

Und bzgl. der Beispielschaltungen des BIA-Reports, ich kenne keinen
Hydrauliker, welcher die kennt.

Ich versuche immer, die sichere Steuerungstechnik mit dem
mechatronischen Auge zu betrachten und die Fluidtechniker immer
wieder zu überzeugen, dass sie sich damit beschäftigen müssen.

Manchmal gelingt das auch. Mal sehen, wie die nächsten Anlagen, die
angeboten werden, aussehen.

Schönen Tag
Tommi


----------



## Safety (10 März 2011)

Hallo Tommi,
  ich würde an Deiner Stelle immer eine Risikobeurteilung fordern und auch das Sicherheitskonzept mit PL Berechnung in den Vertrag schreiben, wenn jetzt der Maschinenbauer sagt das kostet aber mehr dann hast Du sehr gute Karten dies abzuwehren da er es sowieso machen muss.


----------



## Andreas Koenig (10 März 2011)

Na ja die 150 Jahre für Hydraulik sollen auf Studien der Berufsgenossenschaften beruhen. Da Auch Bosch-Rexroth mit wenigen Ausnahmen die 150 Jahre Mttfd angibt, sollte das verlässlich sein.

Ich kenne keinen Fall bei unserem Großbetrieb, dass es wegen verschleißbedingtem Ausfall zum sicherheitsrelevanten Versagen eines Hydraulikventiles gekommen wäre.  Bei der Hydraulik habe ich eher systematische Fehler festgestellt wie:  eine sicher reduzierte Geschwindigkeit wird über einen Bypass realisiert, die Umschaltung erfolgt aber ohne jede Überwachung;  fehlender Filter vor dem Ventil führte zum Einzug eines Putzlappens, Einsatz eines Prop-Ventils ohne positive Überdeckung führt zum langsamen Absinken einen Schlittens, zu schwach dimensionierte Kontaktvervielfältigung hat verschweißte Kontakte...)

Wenn man den allgemeinen Maschinenbau betrachtet, ist eine sichere (Elektro)Hydraulik nicht schwer zu realisieren, wenn man programmierbare Sicherheitsschaltgeräte einsetzt. Wir versuchen bei Maschinen mit vielen pneumatischen Bewegungen sichere Zuschaltkombinationen zu nehmen (druckloser Umlauf + Druckschalter, Sperrventil mit Stellungsüberwachung + zusätzlich alle Schaltspannungen der Betätigungsventile raus + Pumpennnothalt bei Nichtschalten des Rückführkreises); pressenähnliche Maschinen bekommen für den Hauptzylinder immer das gleiche Design Industriesicherheitsblock nach  Schaltungsbeispiel von Rosch-Rexroth in 2-3 Baugrößen; Zuschalthydrauliken werden teils auch nur mit den Betätigungsventilen + elektrischem Stillsetzen der Pumpe sicher stillgesetzt.  Nach meiner Erfahrung ist es schwer, bei einem 2-kanaligen Hydrauliksystem bei der Berechnung nicht auf einen PL=e  zu kommen. 
Rein hydraulische Schaltungen setzen wir allerdings nicht ein.

Gruss Andreas


----------



## Tommi (10 März 2011)

Andreas Koenig schrieb:


> Ich kenne keinen Fall bei unserem Großbetrieb, dass es wegen verschleißbedingtem Ausfall zum sicherheitsrelevanten Versagen eines Hydraulikventiles gekommen wäre.


 
Wie bezieht ihr das Thema Leckagen in die Risikobeurteilungen ein?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Andreas Koenig (12 März 2011)

Hallo,
also wenn Du pumpenseitig einen Grobfilter hast, kannst Du schon mal einen Fehlerausschluss für Leckagen durch das Eindringen grober Fremdkörper machen, die zu ggf. massiven Leckagen führen könnten

Was nun noch übrig bleibt sind Leckagen, die mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit zu sehr langsamen Bewegungen führen werden, die eine Reaktion des Werkers erlauben & den Fehler erkennen lassen und oft auch eine Weiterarbeit verhindern, weil sich z.B. ein Werkstück nicht mehr einlegen lässt.

Durch das Verlassen der Endlage des Zylinders bzw. durch einen Fehler im Wegmeßsystem des Zylinders erkannt werden und über die SPS erkannt werden. Die Maschine geht dann auf Energie aus und schaltet die Pumpe ab.  

In einigen besonders kritischen Fällen ergreife ich Zusatzmaßnahmen wie
- Endlagenverriegelung oder hydraulische Klemmung (z.B. bei sehr schweren Brücken, die allein durch ihre Masse gefährlich sind, auch wenn sie nur langsam abbsinken)
- bei hydraulischen Werkzeugspannern an pressenähnlichen Maschine wird der Hydraulikzylinder in der Endlage noch mal mit einem pneumatischen Riegel blockiert; hier hat es schon den Fall eines unbeabsichtigten Werkzeugabwurfes gegeben, da wir anfangs zwar Sitzventile hatten, aber keinen drucklosen Umlauf realisiert hatten. Nun sind Sitzventile zwar zielmlich dicht, aber über einige Stunden kann es vor allem einen kleinen Zylinder eben doch verfahren...

Also ganz ausser Acht lassen kann man die Leckagen auch nicht....
Gruss Andreas


----------



## Safety (12 März 2011)

http://bibliothek.arbeitssicherheit...docGuid=bgvr-1416d404040c4341ae3e652b1d57b17c

Der BGR 237 sagt hier was dazu und auch die DIN EN 982


----------



## Tommi (12 März 2011)

Andreas Koenig schrieb:


> Also ganz ausser Acht lassen kann man die Leckagen auch nicht....
> Gruss Andreas


 
Hallo, 

danke für Deinen Beitrag, ich meinte aber auch Fehler durch nicht 
fachgerechten Anschluss von Schlauchleitungen. Als wir vor 8 Jahren
die ersten "größeren" Hydraulikanlagen bekamen (Hydroforming),
haben wir zweimal ziemlich viel Glück gehabt, bevor sich dem Thema
ausreichend angemessen gewidmet wurde. Ich bin der Meinung, daß man bei pneumatischer oder hydraulischer Installation mehr falsch machen kann als bei Elektrotechnik, insbesondere, weil man sich fast immer im Leistungskreis bewegt.

Was sagst Du dazu?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Andreas Koenig (13 März 2011)

Die einfachste Möglichkeit, Schlauchversagen zu verhindern ist gar keine Schläuche zu verwenden. Sobald ein Schlauch dazwischen ist, kann dieser auch aus der Verpressung rutschen. Das passiert bei uns gelegentlich bei der Inbetriebnahme trotz voheriger Sichtkontrolle. Kein Schlauch heisst entweder Festverrohrung zwischen Zylinder und Ventil oder das Ventil direkt am Zylinder anbauen. Bei Pneumatik ist das übliche Vorgehen eine im Zylinder eingeschraubtes entsperrbares Rückschlagventil.  Bei pressenähnlichen Maschinen haben wir immer ein Vorspannventil, was bei Druckabfall schließt. Bei Großzylindern nehmen wir welche mit doppelter Zylinderdichtung (aber eher weil uns abtropfendes Öl bei unseren Produkten schaden würde), hilft aber auch gegen eventuelle Zylinderleckage. 
Man kann auch mit dem Betätigungsruck über ein Oder-Ventil eine hydraulische Klemmung öffnen. Bricht der Druck ein, schließt die Klemmung durch Federkraft. 
Bei Baumaschinen scheint man solche Fehler auch durch organisatorische Maßnahmen wie Aufenthaltsverbote unter der angehobenen Masse abzufangen, da es kaum praktikabel ist einen Baggerarm an den Gelenken fest zu verrohren...
Gruss Andreas


----------



## Tommi (13 März 2011)

Hallo Andreas,

vielen Dank für Deine ausführlichen Antworten. Ich werde mir
den Inhalt in der Firma mal genau ansehen, mit Schaltbildern
vergleichen und mit Kollegen diskutieren. Ein Input von extern
ist immer mal gut.

Ich melde dann nochmal dazu, kann aber 2-3 Wochen dauern,
weil ich noch Urlaub habe. 

Schönen Sonntag noch. :s12:

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## element. (15 März 2011)

Hallo Kollegen,

ich war eine Woche im Urlaub und musste die Woche auch mal Recherchen für die Arbeit außen vor lassen, sonst werd ich irgendwann verrückt.

Zu Safetys Rückfrage: Ich kommen auf einen PLr=c.
Die Schaltung steht ja aber schon und wird wahrscheinlich mehr erreichen.


----------



## Safety (17 März 2011)

Hallo, 
ich werde versuchen am Wochenende was dazu zu schreiben. wie habt Ihr die Schaltung aufgebaut.


----------



## element. (17 März 2011)

Hallo Safety,

+24V auf die beiden Eingänge des ersten PSEN CODE. Dann zweikanalig durch insgesamt fünf PSEN CODE, danach zweikanalig durch vier Not-Halt-Schlagtaster und dann in das Sicherheitsschaltgerät auf 12 und 22. Das ist soweit wie von Pilz vorgegeben.

Auf der Lastseite des Sicherheitsrelais (Pnoz S4) und dessen Erweiterungsbaustein (Pnoz S7) habe ich zwei Freigabepfade für die zwei Lastschütze genommen, zwei Freigabepfade für die zwei Enable-Signale des Festo MS6-SV und einen Pfad, mit dem ich noch die 24VDC für die SPS-Baugruppe wegnehme, die die Drehstrommotorschütze ansteuert.

Wiedereinschalten des Sicherheitsrelais durch Taster im Rückführkreis der Lastschütze.


----------



## Safety (18 März 2011)

> Hallo Safety,





> +24V auf die beiden Eingänge des ersten PSEN CODE. Dann zweikanalig durch insgesamt fünf PSEN CODE, danach zweikanalig durch vier Not-Halt-Schlagtaster und dann in das Sicherheitsschaltgerät auf 12 und 22. Das ist soweit wie von Pilz vorgegeben.
> 
> Auf der Lastseite des Sicherheitsrelais (Pnoz S4) und dessen Erweiterungsbaustein (Pnoz S7) habe ich zwei Freigabepfade für die zwei Lastschütze genommen, zwei Freigabepfade für die zwei Enable-Signale des Festo MS6-SV und einen Pfad, mit dem ich noch die 24VDC für die SPS-Baugruppe wegnehme, die die Drehstrommotorschütze ansteuert.
> 
> ...


 
Also jetzt haben wir unser Maß zur Risikominderung und das Qualitätskriterium für die Sicherheitsfunktion, den Sollwert für die SF.

Jetzt sieht man sich zunächst mal an mit welcher Kategorie wir diese SF realisieren können.
Wo machen wir dies, in der Norm DIN EN ISO 13849-1 das Säulendiagramm auf Seite 26.
Was sehen wir da, die unterste Kategorie die wir anwenden können ist die Kategorie 1.
Was müssen wir jetzt bei der Kategorie 1 erfüllen, DIN EN ISO 13849-1 Seite 40.
Es ist also eine Architektur die einen Funktionskanal hat, welche Anforderungen ergeben sich jetzt.
Produkte: Übereinstimmung mit zutreffenden Normen
Anwendung Grundlegende Sicherheitsprinzipien 
Anwendung Bewährter Sicherheitsprinzipien
Verwendung Bewährter Bauteile
MTTFd muss hoch sein
DCavg nicht relevant
CCF nicht relevant

Was sind Grundlegende und Bewährte Sicherheitsprinzipien?
Was sind jetzt bewährte Bauteile?
DIN EN ISO 13849-2
Anhang A-D

Mal ein Beispiel was ein Bewährtes Hauptschütz für eine Kategorie 1 ist.
Wo stehe das?
Ich benutze hier schon den Normenentwurf der DIN EN ISO 13849-2:2010
Anhang D .4 Tabelle D.3
_Hauptschütz_
_Nur bewährt, wenn: _
_a) andere Einflüsse berücksichtigt sind,_
_z. B. Schwingung, und_
_b) Ausfall durch geeignete Verfahren_
_vermieden ist, z. B. Überdimensionierung_
_(siehe Tabelle D.2), und_
_c) der Strom zur Last durch eine_
_thermische Schutzeinrichtung_
_begrenzt ist und_
_d) die Schaltungen mit einer Sicherung_
_gegen Überlastungen geschützt_
_werden._
_ANMERKUNG Fehlerausschluss ist nicht_
_möglich._

Jetzt müssen wir noch sehen was eine Überdimensionierung bedeutet, Tabelle D.2:

_Bauteile, die in Schutzschaltkreisen angewendet werden, sollten unterlastet_
_werden, z. B. durch:_
_- den Strom, der durch die Schaltkontakte geleitet wird, und der weniger_
_als die Hälfte des Strom-Nennwertes betragen sollte;_
_- die Schaltfrequenz der Bauteile, die weniger als die Hälfte des_
_Schaltfrequenz-Nennwertes betragen sollte und_
_- die Gesamtanzahl der erwarteten Schaltungen, die zehnmal kleiner ist als_
_die Anzahl der Schaltungen, für die diese elektrische Einrichtung_
_ausgelegt ist._
_ANMERKUNG Unterbelastung kann von der sinnvollen Gestaltung abhängen._

Jetzt können wir in die technische Realisierung gehen alle Datenblätter, Zertifikate und Baumusterprüfungen der verwendeten Bauteile zusammentragen. 

Also in Deinem Fall habt Ihr eine Schaltung gewählt die ein höheres Risiko mindern könnte.
Dazu morgen mehr.


----------



## element. (21 März 2011)

Bis jetzt komme ich noch mit.
Die Normen hab ich immer noch nicht, aber das erwähnte Säulendiagramm ist wohl das vom Sistema-Icon.
Ich würde die Schaltung doch gern für zwei Kanäle dokumentieren, auch wenn hier vielleicht einer reichen würde.

Überdimensionierung ist gegeben (Leistungsschütze Faktor 10, Motorschutzschalter und LSS, keine Vibration usw)

Vielen Dank schon bis hierhin. Ich mag deinen Erklärstil! Vielleicht darf ich ja mal wieder auf ein Seminar, dann behalt ich natürlich deinen Arbeitgeber im Auge.
Wenn wir diesen auch wahrscheinlich vorläufig nicht im Bau einsetzen werden. Die Kunden sagen bei uns an, was sie haben wollen. Und das war bisher immer P, S oder Sch.

Die Daten habe ich zusammengetragen:
*Kenndaten Schütze:*
Anzunehmen B10d = 2.000.000 ?

*Kenndaten S4 aus Datenblatt:*
PLe, SIL3, Kat4, PFH=2,31*10^-9; PFD=2,03x10^-6, tM= 20 Jahre
Kontaktlebensdauer DC13 (DC-Magnetspulen): 300.000 bei Inenn(5A), 3.000.000 bei 0,1*Inenn.

*Kenndaten S7 aus Datenblatt:*
Wie S4. 
60.000 Schaltspiele bei 5A DC13, 350.000 bei 0,5A DC13. (An das S7 sind nur 1 Schütz pro Freigabepfad angeschlossen).

_Bei Kombination aus S4 und S7 sind immer noch PLe und SIL3 möglich (laut Pnoz Sigma Application Manual)._

*Kenndaten Türschalter:*
PLe, SIL3, Kat4. PFH=2,62*10^-9; PFD = 7,68*10^-5; tM= 20 Jahre.
Selbstüberwachung auf gleichzeitiges Einschalten der beiden Eingänge. Reihenschaltung ausdrücklich erlaubt (Betriebsanleitung; Fa. Pilz Hotline).

*Not-Halt-Taster*
B10d nach 13849-1: 100.000
Angenommen 1 Betätigung pro Woche (übertrieben). 
MTTFd = B10d / (0,1*nop) = 100.000 / (0,1*52) = 19.230 Jahre = high.


----------



## Andreas Koenig (21 März 2011)

Hallo,
nach groben Überfliegen scheinen wie so oft die Lastschütze der Schwachpunkt zu sein. 2 Mio B10d ist nicht so arg viel....Siemens gibt z.B. für seine 3RT.. Schütze einen B10 von 1 Mio / B10d=1,33 Mio an. Siemens verfügt aber in der Schaltgeräteentwicklung über weitergehende Tabellen. Diese geben bei Überdimensionierung deutlich höhere Werte, bis 10 Mio/13 Mio an. Z.b. bei den 4kW-ASchützen BG00 sind bis 3,2 A Belastung möglich um einen derart hohen B10 anzunehmen. Da Siemens diese Tabelle aber nicht offiziell rausrückt, muss man konkret anfragen mit Schütztyp, Lastfall und Belastung. Lohnt bei Serienmaschinen in jedem Fall...
Alternative sind  bis 9 A auch sichere Halbleiterschütze, die einzigen die ich persönlich kenne, sind  von Phoenix, erreichen bis Pl=e. Lohnt vor allem bei Drehstromantrieben, da ich statt Motorschutzschalter, Wendeschaltung, Sicherheitsschütz(en) nur noch 1 bauteil brauche.

Gruss Andreas


----------



## element. (21 März 2011)

Ich habe 4kW Schütze und dahinter 0,3kW AC-3. Also wenn das nicht reicht, dann habe ich jeden Glauben in die Elektrotechnik verloren.
Eingriff durch die Türen nur bei Störungen, nicht im normalen Ablauf. Also sagen wir mal, 20x pro Tag. Das macht bei 1 Mio Zyklen 130 Jahre.


----------



## Andreas Koenig (21 März 2011)

wenn der Schütz nur bei Störung /Nothalt schaltet, ist es eh kein Problem. bei uns gehts da um Taktzeiten bis runter zu 5 sec.... Andreas


----------



## element. (6 Mai 2011)

Hallo Freunde,

ich beschäftige mich gerade wieder mit dem Thema und es ist noch eine Frage aufgetaucht.

Ich will die Not-Halt-Funktion wie in BGIA Rep. Beispiel 29 übernehmen.

In der Beispieldatei ist für die Not-Halt-Taster unter MTTFd "Fehlerausschluss" angewählt.

Welche Bedingungen müssen erfüllt sein, damit ich das machen kann?

Außerdem ist unter "Kategorie" die Kat 1 ausgewählt, obwohl es ein zweikanaliges PLe System ist. Ist das falsch ausgewählt?

vielen Dank.


----------



## Tommi (6 Mai 2011)

element. schrieb:


> Ist das falsch ausgewählt?


 
Hallo,

also für mich ist Beispiel 29 eine astreine Kat.3-Schaltung. Der Input ist
zweikanalig, das Blockschaltbild passt dann nicht. 
Man weiß ja auch nicht, was im K1 abgeht. Davon hängt u.a. PLe ab.

Fehlerauschluss gibt es für die Mechanik der NOT-HALT Taster und für
den Kontakt selbst. Das sind Annahmen in diesem Beispiel, kommt auf
Deine Schalter an.
Bei einer Reihenschaltung würde ich aber kein PLe geben!

Für mich: Kat.3, PLd

Gruß
Tommi

PS: wir reden von Beispiel 29 auf den Seiten 172-173, oder?


----------



## Safety (6 Mai 2011)

Hallo,
der Not-Taster hat eine 1-Kanalige Mechanik daher hat er nur Kategorie 1 wie auch ein Bauart 2 Verriegelungsschalter.

Beides wird eben durch einen Fehlerausschluss auf ein höheres Niveau gehoben.


----------



## Tommi (6 Mai 2011)

Hallo Dieter,

würdest Du sagen, daß das Blockschaltbild
dann richtig ist?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Andreas Koenig (6 Mai 2011)

ich hab leider hier die Unterlagen nicht griffbereit. Das Problem bei den Nothalttastern ist aber generell, dass die zwar elektrisch durchaus Kat 3 oder gar Kat 4 erreichen, aber bei den klassischen Nothalttastern der Betätigerbruch nicht erkannt wird, dh. der Fall dass der z.B. durch Gewalteinwirkung abgefallen oder so beschädigt ist dass er nicht mehr zu betätigen ist.
Man darf aber einen Fehlerausschluss machen wenn er weniger als ca. 6300 mal in der Lebensdauer betätigt wird (genauen Wert müsste ich nachsehen) und "normale" Umgebungsbedingungen vorhanden sind. 
Ich nehme standardmäßig in meiner Berechung an, dass der Nothalt seltener als 100 x /Jahr = 2000 x in der Gesamtlebensdauer betätigt wird, was auch dann eher auf der sicheren Seite ist, wenn die Instandhalter den Nothalt als "Hauptschalterersatz" zum sicheren Stillsetzen bei der Instandhaltung etc. missbrauchen. 
Durch den Fehlerausschluss kann ich nun auf Kat 3/ PL d kommen.

Wobei alter Spruch der BG "Wer für den Nothalt mehr als Kat. 1 braucht hat sowieso konstruktiv was falsch gemacht". 

Gruss Andreas


----------



## Safety (6 Mai 2011)

Hallo Tommi,
ja ist richtig.
Block 1 Not-Taster Einkanalig

Also Kat1 für die Mechanik und da die Kontakte von einem Zwangsöffnenden Schalter immer öffnen wenn die mechanik nicht versagt macht man auch hier einen Fehlerausschluss auf die Kontakte. 

Bei nur einem Fehlerausschluss auf die Mechnik wie z.B. bei Bauart 2 Schaltern macht man dann 2 Subsysteme 
1X Subsystem mit Kat 1 und Fehlerausschluss
1X Subsystem mit Kat 3 oder 4 wenn es zwei Kontakte sind


----------



## element. (9 Mai 2011)

Hallo Andreas,
wäre super wenn Du mir den Wert noch nachsehen könntest. (6300 Betätigungen)

Hallo Tommi,
ja, das Beispiel ab S172 meine ich. Selbst PLd ist, wenn man die einkanalige Mechanik sehr streng ansieht, hoch gesetzt. Aber die BGIA gibt e und korrigiert dies auch im Erratum nicht. 

Hallo Safety,
Danke wie jedesmal für deine kompetenten Beiträge.


----------



## Safety (9 Mai 2011)

Hallo,
  dieser Wert B10d von „6050“ kommt aus der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 Anhang C Tabelle C.1.
  Wenn folgende Voraussetzungen erfüllt werden kann man diesen Wert annehmen.
*[FONT=&quot]C.2 Verfahren guter ingenieurmäßiger Praxis[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]Wenn die folgenden Merkmale erfüllt sind, kann der MTTFd- oder B10d-Wert für ein Bauteil nach Tabelle C.1 bestimmt werden:[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]a) Der Hersteller des Bauteils bestätigt die Verwendung von grundlegenden und bewährten[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Sicherheitsprinzipien nach ISO 13849-2:2003 oder der entsprechenden Norm (siehe Tabelle C.1) für die Konstruktion des Bauteils (Bestätigung im Datenblatt des Bauteils).[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]ANMERKUNG: [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Diese Information kann im Datenblatt des Bauteilherstellers gefunden werden.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]b) Der Hersteller des Bauteils beschreibt die geeignete Anwendung und Betriebsbedingungen für den[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Anwender.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]C) Der Hersteller des SRP/CS erfüllt die grundlegenden und bewährten Sicherheitsprinzipien nach[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]ISO 13849-2:2003, für die Implementierung und den Betrieb des Bauteils.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Dies kann man bei den nach Produktnorm gebauten Not-Tastern ausgehen. Aber immer Datenblatt lesen. [/FONT]


----------



## Jono (17 Juli 2017)

*Aktualisierung 13849-1*

Hallo Safety,
da ich im Forum keinen besser passenden Thread  gefunden habe, füge ich die Frage mal hier an, auch wenn dieser relativ  alt ist.

Ich arbeite mich gerade in die Berechnung von Sicherheitsfunktionen mit SISTEMA ein und "hänge" derzeit bei der richtigen Beurteilung des Not-Aus-Tasters.
Da ich hier schon oftmals die passenden Informationen gefunden habe (an dieser Stelle: Danke dafür) hoffe ich, dass ihr mir hierbei weiterhelfen könnt.

Derzeit hänge ich an dieser Stelle fest:
Die vorausgegangene Betrachtung der einkanaligen  Struktur der Not-Halt-Mechanik und des Fehlerausschlusses auf Grundlage von Tabelle C.1  (6050) hat sich soweit ich rausfinden konnte, mit der Änderung der  13849-1 erledigt.(richtig?)

In der Norm (Ausgabe Juni 2016) steht nun:


> Not-Halt-Geräte a - Tabellen D.1 und D.2 - IEC 60947 ISO 13850 - B10D 100 000
> 
> 
> ANMERKUNG 3  Not-Halt-Geräte nach IEC 60947-5-5 und ISO 13850 sowie Zustimmungsschalter nach IEC 60947-5-8 können als
> ...



Ich verstehe das jetzt so, dass ich für Kategorie 3/4 die Daten meines Pilz-Drucktasters in beide Kanäle eintrage.
Ich verwende einen Siemens Pilz-Drucktaster mit Drehentriegelung. Aus dem Datenblatt bekomme ich für den mechanischen Teil 
B10= 100 000
Anteil gefahrbringender Ausfälle: 20%
Die eigentlichen Öffner-Kontakte muss ich nicht betrachten, da diese zwangsbetätigt sind.

Würde für meinen Fall bedeuten:
SF:Not-Halt
-SB-Taster
--Ch1
---Bl : Drucktaster (B10d=500 000)
--Ch2
---Bl : Drucktaster (B10d=500 000)
-SB-PNOZ
-SB-Schütze

Ist meine Einschätzung korrekt? Bzw. ist an dieser Stelle auch ein Fehlerausschluss möglich/sinnvoll?

Schonmal vielen Dank vorab an alle.

Schönen Gruß


----------



## Safety (17 Juli 2017)

Hallo, ja es ist richtig oder fast, man hat sich entschlossen auf die Mechanik einen Fehlerausschluss zu machen, wenn die Betätigungsanzahl den B10D nicht überschreiten das ergibt sich ja dann auch Zwangsläufig bei der Berechnung der Kontakte, so das nun die elektrischen Kontakte des NH in Sistema berechnet werden.
Also nicht wie du geschrieben hast Fehlerausschluss auf die Kontakte, obwohl das ja auch möglich ist da Zwangsöffnung. So das man eigentlich bei Einhaltung der B10D Werte auf den kompletten NH Taster einen Fehlerausschluss machen kann.
Dann bleiben noch Fehler auf der Anschlussleitung und auch da kann man bei entsprechender Verlegung einen Fehlerausschluss machen.
Ergo wenn man das so betrachtet braucht man nur noch Einkanalige NH Taster……
Aber zu Deiner Ursprungsfrage einfach die B10D Werte verwenden und je nach Anzahl der Kontakte sind es dann eben Ein- oder Zweikanäle. So ist es dann richtig.


----------



## Jono (14 August 2018)

Hi zusammen! 
Ich muss mich nochmal hier einklinken....letztes jahr war noch alles klar, aber jetzt steh ich wieder auf dem Schlauch...
Ich möchte lediglich ein kleines Beispiel anlegen und verschiedene Aufbauten in Sistema vergleichen, um die Unterschiede der unterschiedlichen Aufbauten darzustellen.
Es geht im Grunde darum, genau diesen Sachverhalt der geringen Anforderungsrate in Sistema darzustellen. 
Aufgabenstellung:
-Ein zweikanaliger Not-Aus-Taster mit zwei Öffner elementen über die je ein Schütz abgeschaltet wird.



Ich lege also ein SF und ein Sub mit Kategorie 3 an und fülle Kanal 1 mit einem Block für den Taster (Element 1:mechanik; Element 2:öffnerkontakt) und einem Block für das Schütz. Nach der Eingabe meiner B10 Werte und der Anforderungsrate (Einmal am Tag), bestätigt mit Sistema auch, dass der DC nicht relevant ist. Soweit alles gut.



Dann kopiere ich mir das ganze und füge es in den zweiten Kanal ein und ab da verlangt er dann doch wieder ein DC.....



...und da verstehe ich jetzt das Problem nicht. Was übersehe ich?
Habt ihr einen Tipp?

Danke vorab und schönen Gruß!


----------



## stevenn (20 August 2018)

ab Kategorie 2 ist der DC relevant.ich kann dein Problem nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Janko-Strauss (19 September 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

wir haben einen Online Service Entwickelt, der euch bei der Auslegung, Berechung und Dokumentation arbeit abnimmt.

Was haltet Ihr von unserem Angebot?
https://www.best4automation.com/sicherheitskonepte-fuer-ihre-maschine

Ist dies nützlich für euch?

Gruß

Janko


----------

